# How many times have you been sunburned?



## cucumbermoisturecream (Mar 2, 2010)

Just realised I've been badly sunburned every year since 2009. :afr
We're just starting to see the sun again here, and every single time I've been out this week I've been burnt. This is in Belgium, in March, in the evening, mostly in the shade, in an enormous anorak with the hood pulled over the top of my face and the collar covering the bottom, looking like a complete nutter 
feel like an idiot now for not just putting sun block on.
erm, anybody else get sunburned much?


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Three times maybe? It's really only possible in the summer here. The only really memorable time was getting home from the 5th grade end of year pool party. I basically sat out in the sun for 6 hours. As much fun as literally peeling huge _sheets_ of skin off of my back for 2 days was, not to mention the unbearable pain... I don't think I'll be moving to any hotter areas for a while. Most of my face was spared due to my baseball hat I had for whatever reason.

The cool thing being I tan really evenly with hardly any effort, so I was tan for that whole summer. :b


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I've never been sunburned.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Idk, like four or five times. The worst was when my stepsister and I went canoeing about fifteen years ago. Neither of us could move. We had to cover ourselves in a baking powder paste and aloe vera and lay in bed for two days.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've had too many sunburns too count. I have pale Irish skin that burns easily.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I used to get pretty badly sunburned as a child, but only once since puberty. I'm extremely pale, but unless I'm near or in water for about four or five hours I don't burn anymore. My Cherokee and Irish blood must balance out or something.


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Never, I'm never out in the sun for long enough, I don't like it. I wouldn't let myself get sunburnt anyway, hearing all the complaints about it. :b


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I spend a lot of time outside so too many to count. Its something I've become much more aware of though since my dad was diagnosed with a rare and aggressive form of skin cancer.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

A zillion. I have a sunburn today because I'm an idiot.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I have lost count, I've been sunburned so much. 
I always forget the sunscreen or think I don't need it that day...
Noxema is great for soothing the burn.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

When I was a kid, constantly. No one used sunscreen then. I'm surprised I haven't had skin cancer.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Many. I'm very pale and used to walk everywhere without ever wearing sunscreen, so I'd repeatedly get light sunburns, and sometimes worse ones. Both of my parents started getting skin cancer when I was a kid (in their 40s), and my mom's cousin died from it when she was younger. I have a rough area on my hand I suspect is actinic keratosis, which can become cancerous and is usually something older people get. I'm thinking of looking for some kind of hat with a brim, although I'd never be comfortable wearing it. I think I've gotten burned more on my scalp than anywhere else, and it's difficult to examine the skin there.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Many. The sun in Aus is brutal, go outside for 30 mins in the sun and you will burn. My right arm has a patch of freckles from when I was severely burned after having the sun on my arm during a 6 hour drive south, ouch!


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

a LOT. Two times when I was young I got it extremely badly. One was at a water park and I was too lazy to re-apply the sunscreen, then another time at the beach I didnt put it on a single time (I was young,lol..i assumed the adult knew what she was doing not caring that I didnt put any on)

I havent had one like that in forever but still happens. annoying since my brother's skin doesnt get burned nearly as easily as mine does



komorikun said:


> I hate wearing sunblock. It's so greasy and stinky. I do wear my big, ugly hat sometimes but it's hard to put on with my usual ponytail.


Yea that sunblock smell is terrible. But there are some brands that work well and purposely don't smell. Still feels a bit greasy at first though but I forget about it eventually


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

I usually turn pink about once every year. Luckily for me there isn't a lot of sun inside .


----------



## Water Girl (Feb 19, 2012)

I always seem to get sun burnt even when I''m wearing a good quality suncream which is really annoying. So I'd have to say I've been sun burnt at least a couple of times each summer for many years, despite not being out in the sun for very long, and using a reasonably high SPF suncream.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Not much, because after years of burning I now keep a bottle of baby sunscreen on my person at all times. I've been burnt through windows, in the shade, in winter, you name it. I have very pale skin, both grandmothers have skin cancer histories. I'm just constantly aware of it.

I like using the Hawaiian Tropic SPF 30 sheer sunscreen. It doesn't have that chemicaly sunscreen smell, and it doesn't burn my skin when I apply it (some chemical heavy lotions burn me). It smells like coconut and cocoa butter. <3


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Several times. We didn't think much of it when I was a kid.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Once a year and it always happens when the pools open memorial day weekend. I tan very easily and so I get overconfident at times and lay out for 4 hours with no sunscreen thinking I'll be bronze by the end of the day, instead I'll be lobster red and I'll begin peeling for the next 2 weeks.


----------

